# Ý tưởng sơn móng tay sáng tạo cho mùa Hè rực rỡ



## vietmom (21/5/18)

Bạn đã lên kế hoạch cho kỳ nghỉ Hè của mình ở một bãi biển xanh ngắt, một cao nguyên mát rượi hay khu nghỉ dưỡng tuyệt đẹp nào đó chưa? Đừng quên chăm sóc cho bộ móng của mình. Màu sơn móng tay phù hợp là phụ kiện hoàn hảo cho bộ trang phục mà bạn đã dành hàng giờ để chọn lựa đấy.

*HỌA TIẾT SỌC CA RÔ*
Lấy cảm hứng từ họa tiết sọc ca rô nổi tiếng của nhãn hàng thời trang Burberry, Kariert tạo ra màu sơn móng tay cực kỳ hiện đại và thanh lịch.

_

_
_Ảnh: Kariert/Pinterest_
​*BIỂN XANH SÂU THẲM*
Mùa Hè không thể thiếu hình ảnh biển xanh cát trắng được. Màu sơn móng tay sáng tạo này sẽ cho bạn cảm giác sóng biển đang vỗ rì rào ngay bên bạn vậy.

_

_
_Ảnh: @so_nailicious/Instagram_
​*HỌA TIẾT DA BÁO*
Họa tiết phổ biến này sẽ trở nên trẻ trung hơn rất nhiều nếu được kết hợp với một màu neon tươi sáng.

_

_
_Ảnh: Pinterest_
​*MÓNG TAY PUCCI*
Mẫu móng tay này được lấy cảm hứng từ thiết kế thời trang của Emilio Pucci và Mara Hoffman. Sơn móng tay màu này với một chiếc đầm mãi từ Pucci nữa là bạn đã sẵn sàng đến bãi biển rồi đấy.

_

_
_Ảnh: @ambernorell/Instagram_
​*SẮC NÓNG RỰC RỠ*
Cam, vàng, đỏ, hồng là những sắc màu không thể thiếu trong mùa Hè. Hãy chọn một bộ cánh sặc sỡ nhất cho móng tay bạn để chiến đấu với ánh Mặt trời nào.

_

_
_Ảnh: @so_nailicious/Instagram_
​*CÔ GÁI BƠI LẶN*
Một ý tưởng rất sáng tạo nhưng có vẻ ít xuất hiện. Bạn có thể thử thách thợ vẽ móng của mình bằng cách nhờ họ vẽ một bức tranh phức tạp hơn thế này một chút. Đảm bảo bộ móng của bạn sẽ độc đáo nhất mùa Hè này.

_

_
_Ảnh: @betina_goldstein/Instagram_
​*CHI TIẾT NHẸ NHÀNG*
Một nền sáng trung tính với chi tiết hoa tinh tế ở đầu móng sẽ là lựa chọn nếu bạn muốn chăm chút bàn tay nhưng không muốn quá nổi bật.

_

_
_Ảnh: @oliveandjune/Instagram_
​*TRÁI CÂY MÙA HÈ*
Các thiết kế hình trái cây dễ thương này vừa đơn giản vừa ngộ nghĩnh.

_

_
_Ảnh: @nailsbyjenna/Instagram_
​*MÓNG TAY LỄ HỘI*
Một bộ móng tay màu vàng nhẹ với cảm hứng từ lễ hội âm nhạc, kính râm và cây cọ vùng nhiệt đới.

_

_
_Ảnh: @oliveandjune/Instagram_
​*LÁ CỌ NỀN PASTEL*
Thiết kế móng tay hình cọ trên nền hồng pastel đang xuất hiện khắp nơi. Hãy điểm xuyết vài phụ kiện bằng vàng hoặc đính đá để làm bộ móng của bạn có nét riêng thú vị hơn.

_

_
_Ảnh: @rosegoldlining_
​*SỌC ĐẦU MÓNG*
Vẽ đầu móng kiểu Pháp vô cùng phổ biến nhưng bạn đã từng thử vẽ những sọc đủ màu lên đầu móng bao giờ chưa? Ưu điểm của màu sơn này là bạn sẽ không khó chịu khi bộ móng của bạn mọc dài ra vì chỉ phần đầu móng là có màu.

_

_
_Ảnh: @imarninails/Instagram_
​*ĐÊM ĐẦY SAO*
Nếu mệt mỏi với những màu sắc chói chang, bạn có thể chuyển sang tô điểm cho bộ móng của mình bằng sắc đêm của mùa Hè. Một tông tím nhẹ sẽ là một đổi mới phá cách mà cũng không quá lạc lõng.

_

_
_Ảnh: @so_nailicious/Instagram_
​*XANH CẨM THẠCH*
Thiết kế đã cẩm thạch rất sang trọng mà cũng đơn giản, phù hợp với các kỳ nghỉ dưỡng cũng như văn phòng làm việc của bạn.

_

_
_Ảnh: @imarninails/Instagram_
​*TRĂM HOA ĐUA NỞ*
Bộ móng đầy màu sắc như thế này cho bạn cảm giác mình đang dự một lễ hội mùa Hè.

_

_
_Ảnh: @so_nailicious/Instagram_
​*HOÀNG HÔN DỊU DÀNG*
Không có gì nói lên mùa Hè hơn những bóng dừa trên bãi cát, với biển xanh ngắt và hoàng hôn đỏ rực ở chân trời.

_

_
_Ảnh: @so_nailicious/Instagram_

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi (21/3/22)

Mùa Hè không thể thiếu hình ảnh biển xanh cát trắng được. Màu sơn móng tay sáng tạo này sẽ cho bạn cảm giác sóng biển đang vỗ rì rào ngay bên bạn vậy.


----------



## minhchau (25/3/22)

Mùa Hè không thể thiếu hình ảnh biển xanh cát trắng được. Màu sơn móng tay sáng tạo này sẽ cho bạn cảm giác sóng biển đang vỗ rì rào ngay bên bạn vậy.


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (29/3/22)

Ui có những bộ móng tay màu đẹp quá! 
E phải lưu lại mới được để có được bộ móng tay đẹp cho mùa hè.


----------



## Hoàng Dung (30/3/22)

Phải công nhận bây giờ các bạn làm nail như nghệ sĩ ấy. Thỏa sức sáng tạo luôn.


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (4/4/22)

Lấy cảm hứng từ họa tiết sọc ca rô nổi tiếng của nhãn hàng thời trang Burberry, Kariert tạo ra màu sơn móng tay cực kỳ hiện đại và thanh lịch.


----------

